# Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?



## austriacarp (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo
Möchte mich kurz vorstellen mein Name ist Alfred Wohlmuther ich bin 41 Jahre alt bin verheiratet und habe 2 Kinder denen ich einen Schwimmteich gebaut habe. Nun gleich meine erste Frage an die Teichprofis. Mein Teich hat ca 50m³ und ich betreibe ihn mit einen Oase Biotec 30 Filter und einen 55 W UVC Klärer und einer Pumpe mit 20.000 l Fördermenge. Nachdem ich den Teich bepflanzt habe ist innerhalb von 2 Tagen das Wasser grün geworden und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wie lange es dauert bis der UVC Klärer und der Filter das Wasser wieder klar bekommen. Der UVC Klärer ist für eine Wassermenge bis 50m³ geeignet steht zu mindestens in der Beschreibung und das Wasser müsste innerhalb von 14 Tagen klar sein kann ich davon ausgehen das das stimmt und soll ich abwarten oder soll ich noch was anderes unternehmen. Bis jetzt habe ich Mikrobakterien und einen Filterstarter in den Teich gegeben. Macht es sinn ein Algenmittel wie Algo Rem oder Algo Fin zu verwenden was in meinen kleinen Fischteich Tadellos funktioniert hat und ist das auch für Schwimmteiche geeignet. Bitte um einige Expertentipps wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.
Danke & L.G. Fredl


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?*

Mein Schwimmteich war nach 6 Wochen klar - ohne UVC und ohne jegliche Chemie. 
Wenn dein Teich nach Pflanzung grün wurde, dann nehme ich mal an, das du die Pflanzen mit der am Wurzelballen mitgelieferten "Erde" gesetzt hast. Die ist oft recht stark gedüngt um die Pflanzen schnell groß zu bekommen. Dementsprechend bringt man erstmal ordentliche Düngermengen in den Teich ein. Das müssen die Pflanzen erstmal wieder verbrauchen, bevor die Algen aufgrund Nährstoffmangels weniger werden.
UVC sollte aber gegen die Schwebalgen helfen.
Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind im Teich?
Chemie auf jeden Fall aus dem Teich draußen lassen und etwa Geduld mitbringen. Wenn genug Pflanzen da sind, bilden die irgendwann eine Nahrungskonkurrenz für die Algen.
Bei mir war das nach 6 Wochen so und die Sichttiefe erhöhte sich über Nacht von 30cm auf >2m.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## austriacarp (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?*

Einige Pflanzen habe ich bei Bellaflora gekauft und bei denen habe ich die Wurzelballen nicht ausgewaschen aber der großteil stammt von einen Biotop da ich mit den gezüchteten Pflanzen aus den Blumenladen bei meinen Fischteich schon keine guten Erfahrung gemacht habe. Außerdem sind die Pflanzen vom Biotop um vieles größer als die gekauften. Ich habe ca 30 große Wasserlilien, 10 Stk __ Froschlöffel, 3 größere Seerosen, Chinachilf, Sumpfkala und Dotterblumen gepflanzt und denke das das reicht den bei meinen Fischteich habe ich am Anfang auch immer nachgepflanzt und jetzt muß ich die Pflanzen jedes Jahr reduzieren. Was für Pflanzen sind noch geeignet zur Algenreduzierung? Werde jetzt mal einige zeit abwarten und den Filter und UVC Klärer Tag und nach laufen lassen.


----------



## Schaffi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?*

Hallo,
weitere Pflanzen kannst Du da sehen, sind auch immer schöne Beschreibungen bei.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showcat&catid=3

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?*



> Was für Pflanzen sind noch geeignet zur Algenreduzierung?


Unterwasserpflanzen aller Art:
__ Hornkraut/blatt, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserfeder, Tannenwedel


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?*

Servus Fred`l

Herzlich Willkommen

Du bist mir irgendwie durch die Lappen gegangen ...... 

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2/]Diese Pflanzenliste[/URL] ist für Schwimmteiche eine große Hilfe 

Bin in Grünbach am Schneeberg zu Hause, vielleicht trifft man sich mal


----------



## austriacarp (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?*

@Digicat habe mir gerade deine Fotos angeschaut wirklich ein traumhafter Teich. Kannst ja mal auf einen Plausch vorbei schauen wenn du in Wr. Neustadt was zu tun hast. meine Nummer ist (Tel.-Nr. gelöscht) einfach kurz anrufen und auf ein Bier vorbei kommen.
m.f.g.Fredl


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?*

Servus Fredl

[OT]Danke für die Tel.-Nr. .....

Rufen wir uns mal zusammen 

Und Danke fürs Lob ... allerdings wir sind nicht mehr im Besitz dieses Schwimmteiches, sind von dort weggezogen .....[/OT]


----------



## austriacarp (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?*

So habe jetzt noch ca. 10 große Wasselilien und eine menge __ Laichkraut in den Teich gesetzt und werde weiter warten bis er klar wird. Die grüne Farbe geht jetzt immer mehr ins bräunliche über und die Sichttiefe wird langsam besser.


----------



## AxelU (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?*



austriacarp schrieb:


> ...  großteil stammt von einen Biotop da ich mit den gezüchteten Pflanzen aus den Blumenladen ....


Bedeutet das etwa, Du hast die irgendwo sehr preiswert aus aus der Natur entnommen? 

Das wäre ganz und gar nicht gut!!

Axel


----------



## elkop (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?*

net glei haun, axel


----------



## austriacarp (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie lange dauert es bis der Teich klar ist?*

Ja habe aber kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei denn vor meiner Haustür fließt ein großer Bach und da wird ca jedes zweite Jahr das komplette Bachbett ausgebaggert da es eine riesige Turbine bei der Mühle gibt und für die Stromerzeugung eine Gewisse Wassertiefe erforderlich ist. Da gibt es __ Laichkraut Wasserlilien und  __ Blutweiderich in masse von dort habe ich auch 2/3 meiner Teichpflanzen. Die Lilienstöcke haben Teilweise Wurzeln von 5 cm Durchmesser und wachsen immer wieder vom Rand richtung Wasser rein nach dem Baggern.
Mein Teich wurde vorgestern über Nacht nach ca. 4 Wochen bei einer Temperatur von 30°glas klar kann jetzt bis auf den Grund sehen obwohl einige meiner Bekannten genau jetzt extreme Probleme mit den Schwebealgen bekommen haben. Danke noch mal für die Tipps mit der Geduld denn hätte ich mich nicht hier angemeldet wäre sicherlich schon einiges an Chemie in meinen Teich gewandert. Ich glaube das der Teich mit den vielen Pflanzen funktioniert denn sonst wäre er bei dieser Temperatur nicht klar geworden. Die Pflanzen wachsen extrem bei den Pflanzensäcken kommen schon unmengen Wurzeln heraus die Seerosen haben riesige Blätter und schon ca, 15 Blüten nur eine will nicht blühen ich nehme aber an das das an der Sorte liegt die nicht so blüh freudig ist denn Wassertiefe und Substrat ist genau gleich wie bei den anderen zwei,


----------

